# What are the most brilliantly colored tarantulas in the world...MORE



## Ghi Reptiles (Mar 8, 2008)

I am curious as to what would be considered the most colorful tarantuals in the world...the rarest...and the most sought after. I would like to hear your opinions and thanks very much! :worship:


----------



## bliss (Mar 8, 2008)

M balfouri is the rarest on this list and supposedly the most "in demand" right now.  they cost a pretty penny too...   E olivacea is another extremely rare one that people these days seem to want more of (and for good reason, they are very colorful)

P metallica pulls right on up there with it, but isn't as rare anymore, eggsacs are being hatched out on occassion, so they are becoming more commonplace

P formosa and P rufilata and P ornata seems to be up there on the wanted list, and they are very nice in color as well.   actually, almost EVERY pokie seems to be in demand.  I've noticed that striata and fasciata seem to sell a bit slower...  im guessing that they are more commonplace than the others.

T blondi, are pretty popular due the fact that they hold the record for the world's largest spider.  WC specimens run pretty cheap,  and CB aren't TOO pricey, but i've seen T blondi s'lings priced from 25$ on up to 49$ (per sling).  pricing just depends on who you buy them from and how many they have available.    (then again, that goes for almost any invert.)

C. cyaneopubescens are VERY colorful,  and can be found in many places, not too rare or common,  but definitely a nice spider to have! always in demand

Avicularia versicolor are very colorful as well, and always in demand.   other avics such as Purpurea, bicegoi, azuraklaasi, geroldi, etc are in demand too.

Brachypelma emilia, smithi, boehmei, klaasi, auratum, and the more vibrant brachypelmas are always in demand

G pulchra are nice velvety black, and are in great demand.


Any Psalmopeous sp is nice to have, they don't cost an arm and a leg, and are reasonably in demand.

 C crawshayi are in demand too, they are a pretty cool sp. only because they can "hiss" ;P

 i've also noticed that Holothele 'norte de santander' are pretty popular right now, as are Cyclosternum sp 'Machalla'

  then you have your common beginner/intermediate T's which are always in demand (G rosea, A seemani, Avicularia avicularia, G aureostriata, H lividum, P murinus, L parahybana, A geniculata, etc).  they are pretty cheap if you buy them and are almost CONSTANTLY in stock.  


 let me rack my brain a bit more and i'll come back with more suggestions 


 dan


----------



## Mina (Mar 8, 2008)

Well that is easy, the rarest and mos sought after are the newest in the hobby, and that changes every time a new one is found.  Right now one of the most sought after in the hobby would be the M. balfouri.
As far as most brightly colored, I would say a GBB and a P. metallica.
You said it before I could, Dan!!!


----------



## C_Strike (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually the rarest and most sought after are those NOT in the hobby
Poecilotheria smithi beats Monocentropus balfouri hands down in rarity.


----------



## bliss (Mar 8, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Actually the rarest and most sought after are those NOT in the hobby
> Poecilotheria smithi beats Monocentropus balfouri hands down in rarity.



  yes, if you want to get technical,  the most sought after are NOT in the hobby.   but as far as color, i think we have that covered.  

A lot of these _"rare tarantulas that are not in the hobby"_  are just plain brown t's and very troublesome when it comes to Identifying their genus/sp.    some people like these brown t's not because they are beautiful, but because they are rare.   IMO, they are just dull brown t's, but whatever....  

 P. smithi does beat M balfouri in rarity, but not by much.   doesn't matter...   O. costalis beats them both, from what i've been told     but they aren't in the US hobby (as far as i know), and scarcely found in the European hobby  

  dan


----------



## james (Mar 8, 2008)

*colorful*

I think from a color stand point the M balfouri, GBB, P metallica, or Cyriopagopus Sp.blue- Singapore Blue have lots of color and some of the Avicularia. I have and sell most of these but there are many spiders that are more rare compaired to them. Usually the reason why they are more rare is less demand. If there was aspider everyone wanted people would find a way to get them, breed them, and sell them.
James
http://tarantulakings.myfreeforum.org/index.php


----------



## sick4x4 (Mar 8, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Actually the rarest and most sought after are those NOT in the hobby
> Poecilotheria smithi beats Monocentropus balfouri hands down in rarity.


good luck finding one that hasn't been crossed...pure smithi's are difficult to find...


----------



## Drachenjager (Mar 8, 2008)

Let me be the first to say that THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITH OUT PICTURES. 
Thank you


----------



## bliss (Mar 8, 2008)

*lol*



Drachenjager said:


> Let me be the first to say that THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITH OUT PICTURES.
> Thank you



  im too much of a lazy bum  

www.birdspiders.com

  if anyone wants pics of any of those mentioned sp., just search for them on there.


----------



## james (Mar 8, 2008)

*pics*

M balfouri adult female
Holothele tachira after molt, usually more black with nice copper.
James


----------



## james (Mar 8, 2008)

*pictures*

Sadly for me my hard drive crashed and I had not backed up most of my pictures so now I have to take more. I have a group of P smithi (the real ones) but the don't compair to these colorful T's. I'll try to get more pictures soon.
James


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks very much for the help, ideas, and pictures! I am looking to get a few and I really want the most colorful ones I can get...just to look at. :clap:


----------



## nicks75 (Mar 8, 2008)

May not be the rarest but imo I would say one of the most colorful. a. versicolor.  Even the name is colorful


----------



## UrbanJungles (Mar 8, 2008)

Ghi Reptiles said:


> Thanks very much for the help, ideas, and pictures! I am looking to get a few and I really want the most colorful ones I can get...just to look at. :clap:


How original of you Matt.
:clap:


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Mar 9, 2008)

You know me...I like color


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Mar 9, 2008)

nicks75 said:


> May not be the rarest but imo I would say one of the most colorful. a. versicolor.  Even the name is colorful


I really like the A. Versicolor and my buddy has P. Metallica for me so I think these would be a good starting point for brilliantly colored specimens. Thanks again for the input!


----------

